# Tesla Model Y Aftermarket Wheels Now Available!



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Tesla Model Y Aftermarket Wheels are now available:

20" TSS Flow Forged Wheels
20" TST Flow Forged Wheels
21" TY114 Forged Wheels
21" TY117 Forged Wheels


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice design guys! I especially like the TSS


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Deep Blue Metallic Model Y with 20" TSS Flow Forged Wheels in Matte Black

*Size: *20x10"
*Offset:* +40 Rear
*Bolt Pattern (PCD):* 5x114.3
*Center Bore:* 64.1 *(Tesla Model Y Performance Compatible)*
*Weight:* 30.45 lbs
*Load Rating:* 900 kg/1,980 lbs
*Tire Size:* 255/40-20


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Woah!


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Deep Blue Metallic Tesla Model Y with 20 inch Falcon Y Limited Edition Wheels in Ecliptic Black

*Size: *20x10" Front & Rear
*Offset:* +40
*Bolt Pattern (PCD):* 5x114.3
*Center Bore:* 64.1 *(Tesla Model Y Performance Compatible)*
*Weight:* 25.65 lbs
*Tire Size:* 255/40-20


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Xpel Stealth Pearl White Tesla Model Y with 21" TY117 Forged Wheels in Matte Black

Size: 21x9.5" Front, 21x10.5" Rear
Offset: +32 Front, +40 Rear
Bolt Pattern (PCD): 5x114.3
Center Bore: 64.1 *(Fits All Tesla Model Y Variants)*
Weight: 21x9.5": 28.5 lbs; 21x10.5": 29.4 lbs
Tire Size: 21x9.5": 255/35-21; 21x10.5": 275/35-21


----------



## Musclez (Nov 30, 2018)

Wish these came in silver


----------



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

Musclez said:


> Wish these came in silver


We offer all of our forged wheels in a brushed silver finish too!


----------



## godoroja2 (2 mo ago)

Hello! I want to buy for my 2023 MYP - new rims TS5 - 9.5J and 10.5J and keep the original 255/35/R21 and 275/35/R21. I don’t know if i buy the same 9.5 and 10.5 rims just like the original Uberturbines, it will not be the same thing and the new rims will stick out of the tyres? Thank you for your answer!


----------

